# Kennels



## deuce22 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi.

I have been feeding my dog raw food for almost 12 months now and he is doing great .

I have no intentions of ever feeding any dogs that I have in the future anything else.

My issue is regarding yearly boosters and kennel cough. I am finding it difficult to locate kennels that will board my dog without any of these Things.

Are they a major concern for my dogs health? He is getting good nutrition now, but I was also told not to use the boosters either.

Thanks.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

do you titer?

i know most places wont board without this stuff.
not easy.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

See if they will accept titers. If it were me that's what I would do since I don't vaccinate. Maybe just keep checking around for somewhere that does accept them. I've never had to board mine, so I'm sure its frustrating.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

More and more boarding kennels are accepting titers for the normal but you will still have to get a kennel cough booster


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

You could also have someone come to your house. If you have any holistic vets that offering boarding around that would probably be another option. And if you have a local raw dog feeding groups they might know of kennels that are ok.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

You can also buy vaccines online and "give" them yourself (aka, put the sticker in your dog's vaccine record book, and throw away the poison) ;-)


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

creek817 said:


> You can also buy vaccines online and "give" them yourself (aka, put the sticker in your dog's vaccine record book, and throw away the poison) ;-)


I never would have thought of that!
I am looking in to DDC for my Lab once or twice a week, however their website says dogs need vaccinations. She does have her rabies, since it is law in Iowa.
I didn't get her parvo/distemper though.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

I've boarded my dogs for several years now with titers instead of vaccines. The only thing they get is 3 yr rabies. Never been a problem. At one place I did have to sign a waiver, but that was it.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

creek817 said:


> You can also buy vaccines online and "give" them yourself (aka, put the sticker in your dog's vaccine record book, and throw away the poison) ;-)


Sneaky sneaky! :nod:


----------



## deuce22 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks all for the advice.

So just for health reason should I get him Titer tested, give him kennel cough and just buy a vaccine for the sticker?

The kennel cough and Titer test will just be a precaution and for my own piece of mind.

Will he be safe in kennels without a vaccine?

Thanks.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

deuce22 said:


> Thanks all for the advice.
> 
> So just for health reason should I get him Titer tested, give him kennel cough and just buy a vaccine for the sticker?
> 
> ...



If you titer and they come back showing immunity you will be safe, but even if you get the vaccines you could still get what you vaccinated for, because vaccines actually reduce immunity. So, my thoughts are if titers show a healthy immunity, you are probably safer than if you got the vaccines. If that makes any sense.


----------

